

Ask HN: Did anyone get their myo and what do they think of it? - palidanx

I just got my myo (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thalmic.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;myo&#x2F;)  and was wondering what others have thought of it?  So far, general calibration has been frustrating and there seems to be limited app integration atm.
======
mindcruzer
There seems to be a lot of hype around this device, but I personally just
could not get it to work very well, nor could the 3 or 4 people I showed it
to. I understand that the gesture recognition is based on statistical data and
there will be people with issues, so perhaps I am just one of the outliers.
That being said, I have not tried their new firmware (I will in the next
couple days), so maybe that will help.

